# Joining the CF with Multiple Sclerosis



## Str1k3r (20 Apr 2011)

Hello, My wife has gone to college and has been dedicated to becoming an MP. Unfortunately she was recently diagnosed with MS and her dreams were shattered. We have looked into getting information but no one person has a straight answer because no one has an answer. Can you join the military with MS even if you are being properly treated? Any replies would be much appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2011)

Only the MO at the Recruiting Center would know for sure, but MS quite possibly breaches universality of service. If you want to know for sure, have her go to the CFRC nearest you.


----------



## MedCorps (20 Apr 2011)

Not good news. 

I have never seen someone enrolled with MS and have have seen a number of NCMs / Officers released for having MS. 

Not the final word, but might be something for you to think about.  

MC


----------



## Villagemaid (17 Jul 2011)

GREAT question.....

I have Multiple Sclerosis - was diagnosed eleven years ago.  I am a 36 year old female.  After having the new Vein Opening Procedure I applied for the Military as my MS has gone into complete remission.  I went from Chronic Fatigue and debilitaing leg spasms to losing twenty pounds and Kickboxing classes three to four times a week.

I applied last year for Resource Management Clerk.  I did the CFAT and the initial medical and interview process in January.  I was completely open and honest about my diagnosis of MS (and was told that my case was a first for the Medical officer as she always saw people 'leaving' the Militray because of MS....no 'joining'....lol...).  I was given Medical forms to have my Neurologist sign and if he deems me capable of being trained to do the BMQ then my application process will proceed.  I am seeing him in September.

During my interview I was told that I was exactly the kind of person the Military is looking for in regards to my attitude, drive and outlook.  The only thing 'holding up' being accepted are my Medical Forms.

Do not let MS stop you if you are capable.  I am using this extra time of processing my application to further my fitness ability.  I am 36 (and a half) and have lost twenty pounds since September.  I went from doing no exercise to Kickboxing Fitness Classes 3-4 times a week.  In September, when I started I could barely do two 'girl' pushups....ha ha ha....now I can crank out over 25.....but still in the girl position....I'm trying really hard to work on the 'man' style of pushups (hard to do with a bum shoulder!).

All the best.  I'll be following your posts!!!


----------



## medicineman (17 Jul 2011)

Villagemaid said:
			
		

> I was given Medical forms to have my Neurologist sign and if he deems me capable of being trained to do the BMQ then my application process will proceed.  I am seeing him in September.



It's not up to the neurologist whether you get in or not - it's up to the Recruiting Medical Officer in Ottawa.  They'll take the specialist's opinion into consideration, but the neurologist doesn't deem you fit for service, the service does.

Good Luck and cheers.

MM


----------



## Villagemaid (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks Medicine Man.....yes...you are correct....I did come across as saying it being the Neuro's decision to agree to my joining if he agrees when I understand it is not (oops...my bad).....I was trying to say that if he says it's okay then my application can proceed to the part of it being at the hands of the Military Officials to accept me or not.

If they do, then I'm on cloud nine.  If they don't, well....I'll still be on cloud nine knowing that I did everything possible to join up and life circumstances prevented me from one opportunity in my life....and it will be on to the next one and the challenege of it.

Thanks for the reply - all the best to you as well!


----------



## Pieman (20 Jul 2011)

> If they do, then I'm on cloud nine.  If they don't, well....I'll still be on cloud nine knowing that I did everything possible to join up and life circumstances prevented me from one opportunity in my life....



Good on you VillageMaid! I hope all works out in your favor. If not, you got the right attitude, and I am sure you will just move on to the next challenge.


----------



## Villagemaid (25 Jul 2011)

Thanks Pieman!!!   ;D


I really really hope this works out for me.  I remember when I was 17 and a Recruiting Officer came to our school (that was back in 1992 in small northern town BC).....and I wanted to join then....should've taken the opportunity.....but was unsure.....applied to get into University to become a teacher....got accepted and then found out my loan and funding didn't go through....so no post secondary education for me (life just kept on happeneing after 18...got married at 20....had a child by 25...then MS....life just kept rolling along)....

This is a great way to show my son that it's never too late to try, you can always adapt, and the only way you know the answer is NO is when you don't try at all!!!

Cheers!!


----------

